# C compiler for windows 7



## imrocking_since92 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi guys,
I urgently need an c compiler for windows 7 64 bit.
I tried to search a lot on google but i could not find anything.
I have my exams next month and i need it to practice.
It would be nice if anyone can provide me a link or something.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 19, 2012)

I use Code:Blocks for compiling C++. It can also be used to compile C.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 19, 2012)

Visual C++ 2010 Express | Microsoft Visual Studio


----------



## Garbage (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 for Visual C++


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Feb 20, 2012)

will visual c++ able to compile c?
anyways i already downloaded it guys..
the visual c++ is too complicated for me..
m not getting anything wat to do..
in my college its very easy..u just need to start c and write the program and than compile..
i even searched for tutorials but did not get whr to write a program and how to compile.
m sory guys for boring u but plsz it would be very nice if anyone can help me out..thanks..


----------



## Neuron (Feb 20, 2012)

imrocking_since92 said:


> will visual c++ able to compile c?
> anyways i already downloaded it guys..
> the visual c++ is too complicated for me..
> m not getting anything wat to do..
> ...




File->New->Project
Select Visual C++ from installed templates box.
Select 'win32 console application' from the box right to it.
Enter a name in the name field.
Click OK.
Click next.
Select 'console application' as the application type and select 'empty project' under additional options.
Click finish.
Right click on your project name in the solution explorer box.
Add->new item.
Select code under 'installed templates' box.Select 'c++ file' from the box right to it.
Enter the name in the name field.The name should end with .c,like program.c
Click add.
Select this file under 'source files' in solution explorer.
Enter you program.
Press F5 to compile and debug.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Feb 20, 2012)

Bloodshed Dev-C++ (free IDE under GPL license) - a nice IDE for beginners. 

You can program both C and C++ programs. Runs only on Windows.

Download Location: Sourceforge.net


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2012)

Use Code:Blocks, comes with the GNU GCC compiler that runs under windows environment.


----------



## ajai5777 (Feb 20, 2012)

Pelles C


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 21, 2012)

Stickies are there for a reason.


----------

